# Did I buy a registration when I don't need one?



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Just was looking at the thread About Registration and Safety... https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/kayak-registration-and-safety.349873/
Opened up the link to ODNR and read the regulations...
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/requiredequipment#manual

It reads that vessels under 14' in length don't require registration? Something seems off here.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like it just says 'note 2' for kayaks...


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I was reading it from a different perspective... I think you're right, it has to have one... I wonder how some of these "hybrid" paddle boards with seats are classified? Don't get me wrong, a $25 sticker isn't a deal breaker, but this is still pretty ridiculous that we are registering a kayak. I guess the nice part is if something happened and they found your boat floating, they would know who to contact in an emergency. Come to think of it, we might be smart to put some contact info on a card in the boat for emergency.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

capt j-rod said:


> Just was looking at the thread About Registration and Safety... https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/kayak-registration-and-safety.349873/
> Opened up the link to ODNR and read the regulations...
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/requiredequipment#manual
> 
> It reads that vessels under 14' in length don't require registration? Something seems off here.


Note 1 refers to Anchor/ Line not required for Rowboats under 14ft


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> I was reading it from a different perspective... I think you're right, it has to have one... I wonder how some of these "hybrid" paddle boards with seats are classified? Don't get me wrong, a $25 sticker isn't a deal breaker, but this is still pretty ridiculous that we are registering a kayak. I guess the nice part is if something happened and they found your boat floating, they would know who to contact in an emergency. Come to think of it, we might be smart to put some contact info on a card in the boat for emergency.


Well they couldn't make it anymore confusing there too...I can see how it could be misread...


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Uscg has these specific for paddle craft. If you would like one pm me your address and I’ll drop one in the mail for you.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

To operate a kayak during the day on public waters you need, boat, paddle, PFD and registration (add a whistle on federal waters). Either the traditional OH numbers or the alternitive registration.

The alternative registration was added because most OH numbers wont stick to the plastic boats or fall off.

Stand-up paddleboards are exempt from registration.

Basically, if its shaped like a boat and you can sit inside of it it needs registration. No matter length, construction or means of propelling the craft. Sit on tops are still considered kayaks so they are not exempt. You are still kind of inside of it.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I think the paddleboard thing is weird, I feel like they should need registered. Also, it baffles me that they are allowed on Hoover since you're not allowed to swim there. I know if I tried going on a paddleboard I'd probably end up swimming!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

fishingful said:


> To operate a kayak during the day on public waters you need, boat, paddle, PFD and registration (add a whistle on federal waters). Either the traditional OH numbers or the alternitive registration.
> 
> The alternative registration was added because most OH numbers wont stick to the plastic boats or fall off.
> 
> ...


You need a whistle or air horn plus an orange distress flag or flares on federal water. I have been stopped on West Harbor multiple times in the last couple of years.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> You need a whistle or air horn plus an orange distress flag or flares on federal water. I have been stopped on West Harbor multiple times in the last couple of years.


Unless you got pulled over at night they are wrong. You only need visual from sunset to sunrise on Lake Erie. You only need a whistle during the day.
VISUAL DISTRESS SIGNALS ORC 1547.251
On Lake Erie (sunset to sunrise) a USCG approved signal for night use

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/requiredequipment#manual

Definatly better to have more equipment than needed. Did the sheriff stop you? Most of the time they don't know the exact laws.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

fishingful said:


> Unless you got pulled over at night they are wrong. You only need visual from sunset to sunrise on Lake Erie. You only need a whistle during the day.
> VISUAL DISTRESS SIGNALS ORC 1547.251
> On Lake Erie (sunset to sunrise) a USCG approved signal for night use
> 
> ...


I guess that does make sense because each time I was stopped was by a sheriff. I always carry my distress flag because I night fish most of the time. The sheriff always gets me right after daybreak.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The sheriff's up there does not know the laws. I grew up spending summers there. Dad still has a boat there. He is looking for other stuff as well.


----------

